# Nintendo, You Have a Very Serious Problem.



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

Holy smokes, what's this, a wild article that hasn't been seen in a long time! I am back in the action again, hopefully for a while right now, and might as well take advantage of this situation to incessantly rant and ramble write about the things that I've been coming up with. Having purchased some new Nintendo hardware as of late, things have definitely caught my eye that have not made my experiences with Nintendo pleasant.

[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]

Recently I've been going on a Nintendo related spree and buying a Wii U and a New Nintendo 3DS, and I'm kind of unsure what I really feel lately, because there's been some very questionable decisions that they've decided to pull with their business decisions as of late. I'm talking, of course, about the many blunders they have made in the Amiibo, the fact that only North America has been held back from a regular model of the New Nintendo 3DS, their clunky infrastructure, and the limited edition idea that's had everyone in an absolute uproar.



​Starting with Amiibo, who would have guessed that these little figurines (which I must say are entirely charming...) would be such a hot ticket item? The figures themselves, which are compatible with certain Nintendo titles as in-game content and characters, in a way, have been seeing massive shortages, with stocks of "limited edition" Amiibo selling out within minutes of orders being placed. The fact that some of these items are limited to certain stores makes it even more irksome as it's been creating a sense of artificial demand which leads to people scalping the items at absolutely insane prices, such as a Golden Mario Amiibo selling for a 670% markup on eBay. Looking at that article from Ars Technica, even Amiibos with defects out the factory are selling for absurd prices. Try a Peach Amiibo that sold for $25,000 It's shocking, and it's even more desolate in the North American region because the stock is extremely limited to begin with, which may have to do with the fact that the US ports had been on strike, which caused a severe reduction in the number of units that were able to be moved. Other gamers from the other corners of the globe have been reveling in the fact that the Amiibos are widely available. Nintendo seems to have this idea of "limited edition" firmly planted in their heads, and it's not doing any favors for them.

Back towards the end of last year, the New Nintendo 3DS was announced as a successor to the Nintendo 3DS XL, which came out in two models - a smaller sized Nintendo 3DS which had the ability to swap faceplates, and had a nostalgic set of buttons that were colored in the scheme of the old Super Nintendo, and a larger Nintendo 3DS XL. This decision was well received by the gaming community, except when it came over to America, where Nintendo decided to make our decision for us by offering us a charger-less console in the XL size only. Their feedback?



> "We think New Nintendo 3DS XL makes the most sense for our market...The core audience... we weren't going to win with them on that decision. But we had to think about expanding the user base, we had to be able to market it and make it easy to pick up for consumers.


 
It's ridiculous. I get the fact that smaller models may have not sold extremely well, but the fact is that Nintendo is doing nothing but creating a sense of isolationism from its gaming audience, and losing its core gamers that have chosen to stick with them for decades. I do, however, think that the New Nintendo 3DS is a step in the right direction, and should have been the first console in the 3DS line to be released, because it did a lot of things right and corrected a lot of the wrongs that plagued its predecessors. It's a kick in the shins at this point considering that everyone in the world has access to both sizes, except the US, and when limited edition consoles come out for the US it goes even worse.



 
With the idea of limited edition, we'd expect a fair opportunity to be able to be able to pick them up. Right? Nintendo launched a limited edition Majora's Mask New Nintendo 3DS XL, which looks surprisingly dandy when held in person. That console sold out everywhere, in minutes. Considering the fact that at times these stocks of the item were listed at obscene times like 3AM in Pacific Time, that's a bit much. I knew people that had to set all kinds of crazy alerts on their phones notifying them that new stock was available. I personally went out and tried to order the Majora's Mask console at a local game shop, to be told that the person in front of me walked out with the last preorder. Backlash was terrifying to behold as people couldn't get a hold of the console, having to look at eBay as scalpers took the console and sold it in an attempt to earn extra cash. The console sells for an average of $400, double the original price of the standard models. Finding it in stores is next to impossible, if not impossible, and while I get the idea of a limited edition console, the implementation that stores used to sell the item, allowing scalpers to obtain many units, failed abysmally. The execution was awful, and even though Nintendo acknowledged the issue being related to the Western docking port strikes, it's still a low blow. It just seems like everything with Nintendo lately is just clunky lately, including their online infrastructure transfer.

Just how clunky is Nintendo's process? Anything and everything with their online feels extremely dated, with friend codes, a shoddy camera that takes pictures in HD 0.3 MP photos, and limited voice chat. In an era where console games are tied to an account, going back to Nintendo with their console-tied data is like going back to Radio Shack to purchase old parts (no offense to those who still use the store, but in my area the place is subject to all kinds of scorn...) The main point here is looking at their Nintendo 3DS system transfer protocol, which involves a series of sixteen relatively confusingly worded steps that, if messed up, would cause data loss. It's frankly bizarre and out of place. I linked a video below.

​
​The process in general, once you get past all of the vague portions, is actually quite easy to pull off. It really is not difficult, but it's slightly confusing and could be easily changed. The process itself, depending on which method you use to transfer, could take an obscene amount of time as well, which makes it even sadder that the games are not account based. Looking at something like the Playstation Vita, all I had to do was enter my account name and I had full access to my library and could pick up where I left off, just like that. Not to mention, that with the Nintendo 3DS XL, Nintendo changed things up in a bizarre way by forcing users to adapt to a micro SD card... which, in addition, is located underneath the back faceplate, which requires a screwdriver to remove. It's tedious, and pointless, considering that every iteration that has used the memory card has had a small side slot that could be opened at will. Given that Nintendo is a very kid-friendly ecosystem, their moves on the New Nintendo 3DS baffled me.​​So, seriously Nintendo, I ask what are you doing? The decisions you're making are alienating your gamers. Nintendo really needs to modernize and get their head out of the gutter, because while I see a lot of potential with their games and hardware, the number of eyebrow raising decisions from the headquarters in Japan leaves me a bit hesitant to want to invest in Nintendo's future endeavors, even though I probably will because I have a tendency to gravitate towards their stuff anyway. Sunken cost analogy, yep. The stock on things like Amiibo, New Nintendo 3DS console, and the ever elusive Gamecube Adapter are not good. They're not entirely bad either, as they have a fantastic service related industry and some very stellar customer service stuff that they do, but a lot of the issues I have that I report to customer service shouldn't even be needed to be done over the phone in this day and age. I'm not a huge fan of the limited edition vice grip that they're pulling, and I'm certainly not a fan of the idea that something that should be easily accessible, like Amiibo, get sold out instantly. So yes, lend me your thoughts and let me know what you guys think. Are you a fan of the new "direction" that Nintendo seems to be taking?​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2015)

ITT Ryu finally grows up and realizes Nin10doh is actually bad ;O;O;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Nintendo fanboyism in 3-2-1 ...


----------



## Clarky (Feb 28, 2015)

Gamecube adapters man, more rare than rocking horse shit some say....


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll put in a word about that at the end, but there's a lot of other things I could ramble about without making this a thesis statement.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 28, 2015)

As a child of the 00's who had to say I have a deep love for Nintendo yet a resistance.

When I got my GameCube I loved it to death for its games although I wanted things it didn't have like kingdom hearts,ratchet and clank, and what not yet it didn't really bug me

During the Wii era I matured and the Wii had a few good games I'd play alot however I matured to where the ps3s offerings were attractive and I got a ps3 in addition an love it.

Now I'm older and I love the wiiu and it has so many games I love (more than the Wii ) as the ps4 didn't have much I was into at first but seeing lbp3, kh3,and the assians creed games are making me want a ps4 or I may even go the pc route.

Ultimatly I love Nintendo and thier current games are still high quality but I'm getting to the point where I have certain wants the wiiu can't fulfill (and the ps4 can't fulfill my needs Nintendo fills). So that is how I feel but in buissness Nintendo is blowing which upsets me and I want them to turn around so I will have them for my kids.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Feb 28, 2015)

Considering the fact that at times these stocks of the item were listed at obscene times like 3AM in Pacific Time, that's a bit much....

Not to bust your bubble but it was first open to preorder right after the Nintendo Direct that ended up 11 AM EST then Best Buy opened Preorders that night at 6:25 PM. Frys opened preorders at 2:45 PM.... So no matter what time you work you had a chance to get it. I actually was able to grab two of them.... and I work two jobs lol


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Considering the fact that at times these stocks of the item were listed at obscene times like 3AM in Pacific Time, that's a bit much....
> 
> Not to bust your bubble but it was first open to preorder right after the Nintendo Direct that ended up 11 AM EST then Best Buy opened Preorders that night at 6:25 PM. Frys opened preorders at 2:45 PM.... So no matter what time you work you had a chance to get it. I actually was able to grab two of them.... and I work two jobs lol


 

Oh, I was referring to some of those restocking sessions as well. Them 6AM alerts to get up and start spamming were definitely not fun...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't care about the decision to not sell the N3DS LL in America, but all the limited edition shenanigans does have me a bit peeved. It's not even real scarcity, just artificially created by them. And yeah, Nintendo is way behind the curve in the power behind their consoles, but that's always been the case. More irksome is the fact that yeah, they are also way behind in online services. Which again, has always been the case for Nintendo, but it glares more as a flaw for them as time moves on and more mobile devices than ever outclass their efforts.

You certainly hit the nail on the head with Nintendo being a kid-friendly ecosystem, but only when it protects them from having to answer tough questions about their business and marketing decisions. Ask any of these questions to them directly and you'll get a thinly veiled-over version of, "well, these systems and games aren't really meant for _you*_, anyway." I can't say it isn't a smart facade, being that children require no accountability.

*You referring to any person who actually does a little research about what they're buying and its uses/value.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 28, 2015)

Amiibos. Who cares? They're not important. They're just collectibles with very limited use in the actual games, nothing worth getting upset about. If collectors are willing to pay a lot of money for them, then let them.

You admit that the shortages have to do with the strike, which is not really something Nintendo could have done much about. I don't see the problem here. 

The only things in your post I actually agree with is their online infrastructure being subpar, and the fact that they didn't release the n3DS in US. However I strongly agree on those points. 

As proven by the introduction of NNIDs they are actually doing something to improve their online system. It just isn't enough. It's too late to do anything to fix the 3DS online infrastructure at this point, but I really hope their next console will get it right. What they could have done on the 3DS is use NNIDs for registering friends instead of friend codes. It wouldn't even need games to be updated to support it, it'd simply mask the friend code behind the NNID. I had hoped they would do this originally when they added NNID support on the 3DS, to make it work like it does on the Wii U, but sadly that didn't happen. 

I am sure they will listen to their customers and release the n3DS in US, if not for the customers then at least for monetary gain. It's clear to everyone except Nintendo that it's a mistake; maybe they had other reasons they haven't mentioned, but I'm sure in time they will realise the mistake too, angry consumers are bound to make that happen.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 28, 2015)

As someone who loves Nintendo. Nintendo of America is out of touch with the consumers.

Majora's Mask 3D New XL, tried adding it to the cart. Nope, was sold out. MM3D New XL isn't worth getting.

New 3DS (Smaller model), It's slightly smaller than the XL. Which is something I can hold better. Friend told me to wait, which I did and I regret. Plus I would be able to carry the smaller model with me than a XL.

Gamecube Adapter, I shot myself in the foot of not pre-ordering. I thought to myself "Oh, I'll get it on release day". lolnope. I just happened to get mine at Best Buy the one day. But I seen people walking out with 5 or 6 of them.

Gold Mario Amiibo, wasn't gonna bother with it as it would be sold out within seconds due to scalpers.

Something not mentioned: DKC Trilogy. Why was it removed on the Wii Shop. No one knows. Now that they are on the WiiU VC. I don't know. I always found the wii emulation of snes better than the wiiu vc snes emulation.

Most important, unified account system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ITT Ryu finally grows up and realizes Nin10doh is actually bad ;O;O;O;


 

*Sees post, goes back to playing Wii U* ;O; 
Though I agree that Nintendo of America doesn't know its own ass from a hole in the ground. They can't handle releases worth shite. As much as I like Nintendo games, as a company, at least in NA, they've been doing a piss poor job marketing the Wii U.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Gamecube Adapter, I shot myself in the foot of not pre-ordering. I thought to myself "Oh, I'll get it on release day". lolnope. I just happened to get mine at Best Buy the one day. But I seen people walking out with 5 or 6 of them.


 
You can't even complain about this one anymore though.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't really say too much about the amiibos right now but with patience they will be back.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 28, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> You can't even complain about this one anymore though.


True, but helping my one friend to get one for himself. It's annoying.


----------



## razielleonhart (Feb 28, 2015)

everything we want is in short supply and resllers are making the money not Nintendo


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> True, but helping my one friend to get one for himself. It's annoying.


 

Ahh I see.  Then by all means, best of luck, or hope that you land on another.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 28, 2015)

Nothing of importance to add just yet except for the fact that Amiibo CAN be imported.  I've used my German Lucario on my NA Sm4sh/WiiU


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Nothing of importance to add just yet except for the fact that Amiibo CAN be imported. I've used my German Lucario on my NA Sm4sh/WiiU


But it costs more than it should or it's missing the packaging, there's always something to nitpick about unless you just want the figure to use on the game.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> But it costs more than it should or it's missing the packaging, there's always something to nitpick about unless you just want the figure to use on the game.


 

He said in the OP that they're region locked and can't be imported.  I'm saying he's mistaken.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

And the OP has been corrected.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 28, 2015)

I personally don't care if the Big N's consoles are behind in terms of power under the hood. Nor do I care that the regular N3DS wasn't released here in North America. What I care about is their online features being abysmal, the rarity of things that have *just been released* in the last few months that shouldn't be rare, and that their third party game support is awful (and their first party games need work these days, too). I got lucky. Managed to snag my Fox amiibo on launch (should have gotten one more while they were around), and someone canceled their GameCube adapter order while I was picking up Sm4sh at GameStop, so I grabbed it up.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I personally don't care if the Big N's consoles are behind in terms of power under the hood. Nor do I care that the regular N3DS wasn't released here in North America. What I care about is their online features being abysmal, the rarity of things that have *just been released* in the last few months that shouldn't be rare, and that their third party game support is awful (and their first party games need work these days, too). I got lucky. Managed to snag my Fox amiibo on launch (should have gotten one more while they were around), and someone canceled their GameCube adapter order while I was picking up Sm4sh at GameStop, so I grabbed it up.


 
Fox is pretty popular here and while I wanted to buy this figure I wasn't quite satisfied by how he looks so Fox can wait. It definitely wasn't as good as Bowser, Villager, Rosalina or others.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 28, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Fox is pretty popular here and while I wanted to buy this figure I wasn't quite satisfied by how he looks so Fox can wait. It definitely wasn't as good as Bowser, Villager, Rosalina or others.


 
I will agree, Fox looks a little sub-par. I saw plenty of hi-res images of the Fox amiibo before launch, and can see that he (and most of the others) definitely do not look as good as advertised (or as good as promised, in many cases). All the same, I am happy to have it because any merch dealing with Star Fox is few and far between (a prime example of Nintendo "rarity" and neglect of a flagship franchise). It's sitting in the box, unopened on my shelf. As I said in my other post, I regret not getting two so I could have one to use with games. Hopefully we see a resurgence in ALL amiibo figurine availability.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I will agree, Fox looks a little sub-par. I saw plenty of hi-res images of the Fox amiibo before launch, and can see that he (and most of the others) definitely do not look as good as advertised (or as good as promised, in many cases). All the same, I am happy to have it because any merch dealing with Star Fox is few and far between (a prime example of Nintendo "rarity" and neglect of a flagship franchise). It's sitting in the box, unopened on my shelf. As I said in my other post, I regret not getting two so I could have one to use with games. Hopefully we see a resurgence in ALL amiibo figurine availability.


That day is coming.

Scalpers better appreciate the remaining days until then because no one in their right mind would buy from 'em.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nintendo has been providing me with endless hours of entertainment. No complaints here.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2015)

Its the same goddamn thing with amiibos. I feel like theyre intentionally keeping stock as low as possible, forcing consumers to buy as much as they can when theyre out, and then theyre just going to bring them back later. They already did it with fucking Marth, hes gonna be back when that codename steam game comes out, and I feel like the same thing will happen with almost all future amiibos. 

Where did I put that comic...

Found it.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 28, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Its the same goddamn thing with amiibos. I feel like theyre intentionally keeping stock as low as possible, forcing consumers to buy as much as they can when theyre out, and then theyre just going to bring them back later. They already did it with fucking Marth, hes gonna be back when that codename steam game comes out, and I feel like the same thing will happen with almost all future amiibos.
> 
> Where did I put that comic...
> 
> Found it.


 
I can say, being a transplant to Idaho, that comic isn't far off in most circumstances -.-


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 28, 2015)

I think nintendo is the japanese example of the japanese company in USA.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 28, 2015)

The numbers they see may look good on paper to them, but to me they're failing as a company to cater to their loyal supporters. It's like they're not even listening to us. 

What they should seriously do is hire a group of people to spend all of their time browsing forums looking for all the stuff people say about Nintendo and compile a list of key points that pop up the most.

To a lesser extent, they should announce the removal of region locking at this years E3. If they're not going to release the New 3DS in The States, at least make it so that the people that are willing to import it are able to play games from their home country, as well as the hardcore players that want to play their games in moon runes. I see absolutely no negative points in doing this.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm still pissed off that the N3DS XL only launched in Black and Red at launch. 3DS and 3DS XL had blue colored console, but N3DS XL? Why Nintendo did you fuck up that one?! Japan and Europe have Metallic Blue at launch but we have to wait for it? Just release the goddamn Metallic Blue console already!

I am not buying a N3DS XL till Nintendo get their head out of their ass and release the goddamn Metallic Blue N3DS XL! Then MAYBE i will buy a N3DS XL.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 28, 2015)

emmanu888 said:


> I'm still pissed off that the N3DS XL only launched in Black and Red at launch. 3DS and 3DS XL had blue colored console, but N3DS XL? Why Nintendo did you fuck up that one?! Japan and Europe have Metallic Blue at launch but we have to wait for it? Just release the goddamn Metallic Blue console already!
> 
> I am not buying a N3DS XL till Nintendo get their head out of their ass and release the goddamn Metallic Blue N3DS XL! Then MAYBE i will buy a N3DS XL.


 
You can have it in any color you want...As long as it's black. (And that red no one wants  )


----------



## Izual Urashima (Feb 28, 2015)

When I read all those critics against Nintendo, I remember the fact Europe was in that case 10-20 years ago, being the last one receiving things, not receiving more than half of them because it wasn't working enough, and having to fight for grabbing EUR versions of things we enjoyed. We called that "being the fifth wheel in the world's carriage", and non-European people tended to laugh at us for that, especially in some cases like Final Fantasy, whose first game to come out here was the seventh.

In the last ten years, and thanks to a number of things that were noticed, Europe and America's position basically switched for many game companies. So, tell me, how does it feel to be the fifth wheel in the world's carriage for Nintendo ? Painful, isn't it ? You can begin to grasp what we endured at the time now.

That being said, the ports' strike has been very unfortunate for NoA. More than half of Amiibos and special edition consoles have been blocked, and by the time they'll reach their destination, everyone will already look somewhere else to grab their figurines and consoles, even should that means having to buy them at a price increased two or three times. And this will only enlarge the gap between the company and its consumers, making it more and more happening. Expect this kind of thing to happen again in the future, except that it will only happen because there'll be more stocks for Europe and less for you, due to the backlash Nintendo is receiving at the moment.

On the Europe side, and from what I've seen (I've been frequently helping at a video games shop), we had a shorter stock than expected for big cities, but smaller ones have received plenty. Nearly every Amiibo is available, with a second wave of every Amiibo released this far coming in the following months, and another batch of New 3DS XL Majora & MonHun is already coming. Perhaps did Nintendo of Europe understood that, while big cities have plenty of opportunists willing to sell their newly-bought console at twice or thrice the price on eBay, smaller cities have lists of reservations for die-hard players wanting to spend countless hours on Majora's Mask or Monster Hunter 4 ?

I guess we'll see the results of this in the following six months. Wait and see, then.


----------



## Meteo (Feb 28, 2015)

region locking is my main pet peeve. None of the other consoles have it. This is 2015. It needs to go.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Feb 28, 2015)

As a Nintendo fanboy I do think they have a problem with the amiibos looking a Disney Infinity & Skylanders they should of known this would happen. There are issues with Nintendo I do love them but at the same time I do hate them it does feel like they're taking the cheap way out to make less and let scalpers get greedy. They should of known better about having a higher supply especially since they're near their end of the fiscal year. It feels like they cut more free giveaways to fan like Club Nintendo, Nintendo Power, etc. it feels like they're going more digital stuff since it's too easy to give away. They should honestly have more limited edition quantity so people have more of a fair share than less I'm talking about Handhelds, Consoles, Games, Accessories, etc. plus they should make more Nintendo World Stores so they get more opportunity to sell amiibos even store exclusives honestly if they expanded then there will be no more problems. I do have a problem with Nintendo not releasing the New Nintendo 3DS in North America, That was a bad business decision since people love to customize faceplates with there own New Nintendo 3DS'es plus they would sell more over the XL I honestly think the Limited Edition ones look cool but they should of gave us customize faceplates instead of standard colors. I know everyone has their own opinion I do have a Love/Hate Relationship with Nintendo and I do have to say they should have a strong loyalty to their fans. It feels like they're losing loyalty to their fans. I don't know what happened to them it does feel like it lost some kind of special charm to Nintendo. I hope I'm not the only one that feels this way?!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 28, 2015)

Ah yes, the various Nintendo fuck ups I've been complaining about in the shoutbox for months now with each new screw up that comes up. When it comes to the Amiibos, it really isn't surprising that they're popular. They're basically officially created figurines of popular Nintendo characters, and even then, they were made exclusively because those Skylanders figures sell ridiculously well. Nintendo saw an idea that worked and copied it, like most companies do. Unfortunately, unlike Skylanders that understands stock is important if they want the most money they can get, Nintendo lacks any ability to predict the popularity of any given product. Instead of risking over production and getting as much out there as possible, thus securing the most potential money for themselves, they've yielded profit and sales to third parties who buy for the cheap official price and resell for much higher prices. They recognize Nintendo's shortfalls, and they're the ones profiting, not the company that actually designed and distributed the products.

As for the N3DS XL debacle in the US, I feel this stems from multiple sources. Although the port thing is important, it shouldn't be a deciding factor on Nintendo's ability to supply properly. Other companies have still been managing fine, and Nintendo is the only gaming company showing an active shortage of desired goods. Although I have no way to confirm this, I feel the obvious answer to the lack of a regular sized N3DS and the sloppy N3DS XL launch across the globe is desperation. The Wii U performing ridiculously below expectations is exactly why we've ended up with Amiibos and the N3DS. With that in mind, it makes sense to think that Nintendo would want to design and release these products meant to replace the Wii U's lack of profits as quickly as possible. This is where the problems begin though. In wanting to release the N3DS quickly, Nintendo yielded to smaller markets such as Japan, Australia, and Europe. These regions are far easier to supply individually than the whole of North America, and thus, the launch was relatively smooth and there weren't really stock issues to speak of in any of the aforementioned regions. Stock was such a non-issue that prior to the European release, importing from Australia or Japan was a non-issue.

Now let's look at North America: Nintendo has a large market to account for out here, and they wanted to release the N3DS as quickly as possible likely to avoid having large gaps in the release schedule across regions which could affect general outlook from consumers and affect sales. This meant manufacturing quickly, and the most efficient way to do this was to take a stab at what would sell the best and producing as much of that as possible while ditching every thing else. I believe due to that alone, we have not and will not receive the regular sized N3DS stateside. It was deemed redundant, and it was decided manufacturing and distribution would be simplified by removing one model entirely. Another way to view a pro to this is that by limiting the options available, you filter decision making towards desired choices. As it stands, with the 3DS, 3DS XL, 2DS, and now the N3DS XL, Nintendo recognizes that the N3DS is unlikely to sell amazingly well. By giving only the more expensive system option, the potential profit from each sale is maximized. Not to say this is some foolproof strategy. There are those like me who have no interest in the XL model and only intended to buy an N3DS if the standard model were to release. As such, a certain amount of money is lost that they just hope will be made up by those who decide "oh well, I guess I'll just buy the XL then".

With that all said, Nintendo manufacturing and distribution has been an absolute mess across the world. NoA is messing up, but I don't think it's just NoA. The N3DS issues certainly seem to be exclusive to NA, sure, but things such as the Gamecube adapters and Amiibos have been an issue across regions. This points to a larger trend that may stem from issues at Nintendo HQ. Someone, or several someones in the chain of command clearly aren't paying very close attention, and what we're seeing is the repercussions of that. Whether their resources and attention are incredibly focused on their next project, or there has simply been some firing and hiring that has resulted in newbies messing up at crucial times, it's hard to say. Either way, Nintendo is digging themselves a deep hole, and they need to both realize it and do something to get themselves back on track.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 28, 2015)

What a shitty title. I thought this was GBATemp, not Buzzfeed.


As for the post:

- It's not Nintendo's fault that those pieces of shit of scalpers are ruining the game for everyone. Want to blame someone? Try to blame the fuckers who bought boxes just to resell them and make an illegal profit
- Faulty products are out of your game, because they are faulty. I can buy an Amiibo Megaman with two guns or an Amiibo Pikachu with a huge dick, so what? What am I losing as a customer? I'll be looking to buy a normal Pikachu. I think this is just you being jelly
- If something is Limited Edition it means it should be *Limited*. I remember everyone bitching about Limited Editions being too many, and now this? Again, I think you are just jelly. As long as the product in question is something that I can buy without the fancy cover or something less useful, I don't care

Again, what's ruining everyone's game are the *scalpers*, and Nintendo can't do anything about it other than limiting the purchasable copies of 1-2 units. If there weren't any, you could play a fair game and have a chance of buying one without some loser trying to take money away from you just because he can. They are parasites and I can't believe some users are defending them. Why bother with opening a legit business when I can just buy everything off someone else's shelves and sell them by myself without paying a cent on taxes?
It's childish to point fingers at Nintendo because parasites decide to ruin the game for everyone. They are offering a *limited* product you can find everywhere, without the fancy stuff on the cover.

The only two issues I can find in Nintendo are the Amiibos (they are rare in many stores, apparently, and they shouldn't be because they aren't a limited edition) and the fact that they decided to not release the regular N3DS in the USA. You could have made a thread about these two huge problems, but no, you decided to whine about limited products going missing because they are limited. Good job.

EDIT: and by the way, didn't you leave the staff?


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Holy smokes, what's this, a wild article that hasn't been seen in a long time!


 
I hate to bring it to you, but that's not an article. It's a rant. A well-written and researched rant, I admit, but still a rant. You have problems obtaining an amiibo (and perhaps a non-XL new DS), and now you're busy being pissed off about it.



Those amiibo's sell out faster than ninty can supply them. From a business perspective, that's actually a good thing. They have an audience. Not only that: their audience is so large that some start speculating on it (by buying large quantities and selling it for a higher price). That's a good thing. I'm not sure if it'll make them an overall profit all things considered, but it's at least a step in the right direction.
Okay, I personally couldn't care less for amiibo's. But ninty isn't making stuff for _me_, and unlike some on this forum, I'm willing to accept that.


As for the new DS only coming in one size flavor...so? Do you REALLY think "isolationism" is how it is perceived? (fuck...is that even a word?)  It probably has a few parents pull their hair out because their kid wants a 3DS like this or like that (and NOT that retarded 2DS), but it won't drive anyone away. Probably on the contrary. You even mention it yourself: the smaller version doesn't sell as well. If you weren't so busy ranting about things, you would understand that's actually a GOOD thing: make more of what sells well. Economics really can't get simpler than that.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 28, 2015)

Bit on the sidelines with this one.... chavosaur posted a funny, but in my opinion not entirely true, piccie further up: regarding Amiibo, I don't think anyone including Nin would've guessed they'd be this popular...

This is a company that's losing after all - we've all read the "less than 20mill Wii Us sold in lifetime" etc stuff, and the 3DS is losing the battle against the mobile phone..... why release a new product and flood the market with 10s of millions of items that might not sell? Mario, Pikachu, Zelda, well they're dead certs for shifting copies, so concentrate on those....
It's a sad state of affairs looking on eBay at all the fukkin parasites taking advantage (don't get me started further on THAT subject, certainly don't mention the anniversary PS4s to me GRRR... ), but you can't totally blame Nintendo for that one just because they were being a little cautious. But if you must, I suppose you can add Sony up there for not producing enough anniversary model PS4s.... and the list goes on...

Regular model New 3DS in the US? Yeah you've got a point... stands to reason the XL variant will be the one shifting the most units, but a limited, perhaps order-only of the regular should be an option for you guys.... I suspect NoA are trying to shift all that 2DS stock and know a New regular 3DS would impact that...

Overall though this is a company in trouble, with a dead in the water console they must stick with for a good 2 years yet, and a handheld that's in a losing battle. As a business, their strategy needed to change, and not everyone is happy with change are they? Change also always has its teething troubles.... it'd be great if Nintendo could try to keep everyone happy (and generally they seem like a decent set of peeps to me, so would probably like to do this), but if they did that they'd be in the dole queue next monday, as a Nin fan if their change of focus rattles you you can either fukk 'em off or stick with them - as a consumer that's entirely your choice of course. Me.... I'm gonna stick with 'em , though having the other two consoles under my telly does help ease any shortcomings I have with their Wii U!


----------



## marksteele (Feb 28, 2015)

lol tbh I'm honestly considering trying to get my hands on a  Gold Edition Mario amiibo, rumor has it walmarts in Canada will have them but are NOT doing pre-orders, might try to find some outta the way walmart and see if I can't grab myself one for the resale value lol


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

chavosaur

You might want to know that Nintendo of Europe has been giving away Skull Kid statues like candy for those in Europe/UK who purchased 1 or more of their Nintendo New 3DS plus Zelda 3DS stuff.

I bet some Zelda hardcore fan has 5 Skull Kid statues all for himself.

But there's one con: No premium box.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 28, 2015)

The only thing that makes me furious is the limited amount of the N3DS Bundles and the fact that console transfer is so horrible. The Mh4U bundle would be perfect for me but it sold out so fast.
If Nintendo had invested on a working account system earlier we could simply unbound the account on one 3DS and log in on the other, you know like you do with the PS Vita, but not even that, they hat to lock the transfer feature for 7 days after used for some reason. So if you have a 3DSXL and your bother your old regular 3DS and you buy a N3DSXL, transfer your account, your brother has to wait a week before being able to transfer his account from regular 3DS to 3DSXL. It's 2015 we shouldn't have BS like that. Games shouldn't be tied to machine they should be tied to an account! Oh yeah and their systems are still region locked (although less of an issue thanks to regionthree).


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Feb 28, 2015)

Clarky said:


> Gamecube adapters man, more rare than rocking horse shit some say....


 

The've started shipping again, Amazon France is clearing back orders (that were made in December) customers should receive them anytime now ...Nippon Yasan now have some in stock, at a not so stupid price ...and there about to hit stores / online sometime in March, so there not so rare anymore!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

iQue said:


> The've started shipping again, Amazon France is clearing back orders (that were made in December) customers should receive them anytime now ...Nippon Yasan now have some in stock, at a not so stupid price ...and there about to hit stores / online sometime in March, so there not so rare anymore!


Amazon France had it for 19€ which is a reasonable price but for sellers charging £30-40 is just too much as Mayflash's GameCube adapter does the same and only costs £15 (or less if you use Flubit).


----------



## Issac (Feb 28, 2015)

I just hate things like the golden mario amiibo not being available here (i guess?) and all those who sell everything on ebay for insane prices. Another thing I really dislike that has nothing to do with the other stuff is for example the Zelda N3DS: where the game comes digitally on the console. I want the game cartridge + case damnit! argh! But then again, I have no chance in hell to even get my hands on one of those N3DS's anyway. so. yeah.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

Issac said:


> I just hate things like the golden mario amiibo not being available here (i guess?) and all those who sell everything on ebay for insane prices. Another thing I really dislike that has nothing to do with the other stuff is for example the Zelda N3DS: where the game comes digitally on the console. I want the game cartridge + case damnit! argh! But then again, I have no chance in hell to even get my hands on one of those N3DS's anyway. so. yeah.


You can get a Gold Mario. Simply pre-order the Mario amiibo from the Super Mario Collection, take the figure out of the box and paint it gold.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 28, 2015)

For me Nintendo should make keep old DS line more compatible. Like screen should have 2x size of old ds size (512x384 + 640x400) to keep aspect ratio 1:1 and selcectable filters - old sharp 2x pixels or with filters like sai, superEagle + better High Quality 3d graphic we can see on last emulation. The same old games would see great.


----------



## almmiron (Feb 28, 2015)

Agreed. Nintendo is good, if not best making games, but other than that (consoles, marketing, anythingelse) sucks.


----------



## purupuru (Feb 28, 2015)

When something is limited edition I'd like the chance to at least buy it before it becomes unavailable like the way it used to be. I'm not going to bust my ass trying to get something that's going to sell out in 30 seconds. If Nintendo thinks they're building hype I have news for them. They're only succeeding in turning their customers off. I was going to buy a new 3ds but now i have no plans to in the near future. I'll just wait for gateway support to come out


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2015)

Nintendo is losing it.
Way to go to scare away customers Ninty.
Way to fucking go!


----------



## _v3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nobody mentioned the Pokemon shuffle shit they pulled?? Way to be too fucking greedy nintendo, if you haven't played this game, then don't, get pokemon trozei/link for the 3ds instead.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 28, 2015)

A Pokemon Snap game for 3DS and Wii U would be greatly welcome, since they can both do AR with their 3D cameras and accelerometers.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Feb 28, 2015)

People are actually defending Nintendo on the port strike...? It is their fault cause, you know, they're the only ones too cheap to ship by air. You know you can do that right? Oh wait, considering their online infrastructure, how backwards it is, maybe not...   

About the n3DS, like, why? It makes no sense at all. There is a market; capitalize on it. I'm sure cost of release & marketing < revenue earned for, you know, an already existing product for which they have a product line. 

Last, about the "Limited Edition" issue, it's just poor planning. See: Sony's limited edition PS4 launch. People didn't say Sony undershipped, people aren't butthurt, there's still scalpers, but units were numbered, so it's clearly limited edition. People knew how limited it was gonna be. I think that's the problem here - the scarcity caught potential buyers off guard.


No love for red and black apparently... I'm still waiting to get my hands on one too! You know. That other red and black Nintendo 3D console. I hear it's all the rage.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 28, 2015)

So let me get this straight, this article basically criticizes these things:

1) Limited stock of amiibo
--> Toys that a game company produces is limited. Who would have thought that? It's called smart business. As a game company, you wouldn't know how well received those items were gonna be. What if Nintendo produced plenty of stock that didn't sell? Now that Nintendo recognizes the demand, they can produce more stock.

2) Limited stock of limited console editions
--> Duh!

3) NoA's decision to not release the standard New 3DS in America
--> That's on NoA alone. NoE and NoJ have nothing to do with it.

4) 3DS system transfer too slow
--> It's not like this is something you do every week. So really that's not a problem.

5) Nintendo's way of doing online business
--> That is how it's always has been. Actually it improved with the release of 3DS and Wii U a bit and it will improve further with the same OS-based next-gen consoles if you believe what Iwata was saying.

I don't think Nintendo has a very serious problem.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 28, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> I don't think Nintendo has a very serious problem.


 
Nintenyearold alert


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 28, 2015)

~Entitlement~

Not that these problems combined where enough to stop you from buying all those Nintendo products.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't tell me people are actually going out of their way to defend Nintendo of America's shitty handling of its marketing are they? I hope to hell not.





Hells Malice said:


> Nintenyearold alert


I can definitely use the epithet Sony Pony or Microshitter, but I won't


----------



## purupuru (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm sorry but there's limited edition when you have a few weeks or months to get your hands on something then there's limited edition where 99.9% of people can't buy the Nintendo products they want and it's not just one thing it's everything worth buying. So they're making every item worth getting unavailable. Yeah, that sounds like a sound business plan.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 28, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Nintendo is losing it.
> Way to go to scare away customers Ninty.
> Way to fucking go!


 
DinohScene, you will go in jail if you keep that loli/shota profile picture slideshow.
If anyone asks I don't know you.


----------



## purupuru (Feb 28, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> DinohScene, you will go in jail if you keep that loli/shota profile picture slideshow.
> If anyone asks I don't know you.


 
Ah, little nipples. I didn't notice until you mentioned it


----------



## storm75x (Feb 28, 2015)

Help, I cannot find the *"Go home Nintendo, you're drunk!"* option on the poll.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 28, 2015)

purupuru said:


> I'm sorry but there's limited edition when you have a few weeks or months to get your hands on something then there's limited edition where 99.9% of people can't buy the Nintendo products they want and it's not just one thing it's everything worth buying. So they're making every item worth getting unavailable. Yeah, that sounds like a sound business plan.


It's a business in mind for scalpers to take advantage of. Nintendo's doing fuck all to make their products available in mass quantities for customers who'd want to purchase just to, you know, own it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't tell me people are actually going out of their way to defend Nintendo of America's shitty handling of its marketing are they? I hope to hell not.


 
No, not really. But you've got to admit this forum is pretty retarded at times.

1) there's a live thread about how nintendo isn't going to ship 20 millions wiius by 2019. general trend in that trend as well as on other threads: "oh, noes! Nintendo is doomed. They don't sell enough stuff!"

2) there's this thread about the bloody company selling TOO MUCH amiibo's. General trend: "oh, noes! Nintendo is doomed. They sell too much stuff!"


It's pretty clear they underestimated the popularity of those plastic dolls. Yes, it's a problem, but just a short-term one. I bet by this time next year we'll be drowning in those things.


As for the new non-XL 3DS not going to America...seriously? Start a petition where people pledge to buy the thing. If you'll get enough people interested, I bet they'll listen. Except that you WON'T get enough people interested because they'll just go for the XL variant (assuming they upgrade in the first place). There's not much point in having more choice available if nearly everyone will choose the same thing in the end.


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 28, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> No, not really. But you've got to admit this forum is pretty retarded at times.
> 
> 1) there's a live thread about how nintendo isn't going to ship 20 millions wiius by 2019. general trend in that trend as well as on other threads: "oh, noes! Nintendo is doomed. They don't sell enough stuff!"
> 
> ...


 

     This thread is more about how Nintendo's recent behaviour with "limited quantity" items is questionable, and nothing to do with Nintendo being doomed. Quite the opposite in fact; they should be making bucketloads of money off of their new gold mine.
Also, I don't understand that last part. I'd understand it more if other regions weren't getting it, but NoA is literally the only major region not receiving a choice.
     It's also silly to think that they shouldn't sell the smaller model, just because, supposedly, "people aren't interested (which, by the way, people are interested. You can check out the backlash of the N3DSXL only with a simple Google search). If they had sold the smaller model even in, once again, limited quantities, that would've meant that they were listening to their fanbase, leading in turn to more customers/loyal customers. It's a big mess on their part.


----------



## back25 (Feb 28, 2015)

Gbatemp is saying 3ds online infrastructure is bad, really? I guess you must have wanted different headers for each game and account tied digital games so you can't play .cia safely online, right? Or perhaps you wanted something instable as PSN or halo MCC?


----------



## Xabring (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, I don't care about limited amiibos, I don't care about limited edition consoles, and I don't care about New N3DSXL being the only available one in the americas, because well, silly Nintendo people, they probably take very seriously the fact that they don't want to be like the other companies,or smoked some good weed, BUT HOLY *** WITH A **** WITH SANDWICH!!!!,  WHY the heck they have to omit a basic, nain, ESSENTIAL accessory like a charger with the excuse that is "cheaper" and "most buyers already have 1??? what about the newcomers? they already have problems providing it or someone must be swimming in dirty money that comes from cheapass knockoff chargers that probably make the things explode. smartassphones come with little chargers and USB chargers despite being commonplace nowadays (or more like they are common because of it) . Reggie needs to stop tripping balls man, seriously.

If they at least leave a way to stuck a USB cable for the sole purpose to charge like they did with the Wii U Pro controller....that would be a wiser move.


----------



## netovsk (Feb 28, 2015)

The criticism on the post shows where nintendo can definitely improve over competition.

But all in all games matter more than anything and nintendo excels when it comes to exclusives and new ways to interact with games.


----------



## purupuru (Feb 28, 2015)

Well Tailweaver I'd be happy to import a n3ds at the higher price BUT Nintendo region locked it and to make matters worse the stores in Japan can"t even get the no. 55 faceplate that I want soooo this goes a lot deeper than not being able to buy a gold painted plastic doll.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 28, 2015)

IMO nintendo's going wind up like sega.


----------



## Xabring (Feb 28, 2015)

netovsk said:


> The criticism on the post shows where nintendo can definitely improve over competition.
> 
> But all in all games matter more than anything and nintendo excels when it comes to exclusives and new ways to interact with games.


 
AND that's why it's worth all this trouble, the games. I'm still baffled why they omit the damn charger but I'll buy the N3DSXL anyway, because it's the only place you can "hoo haa" the shit out of noobs and pros alike online and trade pokemon you got since the GBA times, defeat an army of soldiers with a farmer and it's cronies, and specially, play the damn Monster Hunter 4 as it should be. with the C-Stick.


----------



## Canadacdn (Feb 28, 2015)

I agree with all of your criticisms here, good article. It's a pity no one from Nintendo will ever read it. I personally can't stand Amiibo and see it as nothing more than $15 DLC. It's evidence that Nintendo no longer knows how to lead in this market, and instead is just trying to follow Activision and Disney Interactive to a big trough of Skylanders money.

They're a business first and foremost, and will only react once their shareholders start losing returns from their poor decision making. If you don't like their new hardware, don't buy it. If you hate their clunky, ancient online infrastructure and baffling DRM, don't buy things from the eshop. It's the only thing they will understand.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Feb 28, 2015)

Ninty going the way of Sega..?

Looks like it.


----------



## Starhowl (Feb 28, 2015)

They should've introduced trading cards with NFC instead. Each card can be scanned by your 3DS or Wii U only once. Since you buy booster packs of 15, you will have some cards double. Taking them with you to school grounds, you will get together and create a 'magical' nintendo circle of friends.

anyway. it's not too late to get rid of pokemon and amiibo, and introduce trading cards instead.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 28, 2015)

DJPlace said:


> IMO nintendo's going wind up like sega.


 

You by making shitty games that people don't care about and outsourcing their games to no-name companies like Big Red Button? Lol yeah right.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2015)

Ah, if only I could actually make money out of consoles. Oh wait. I have a few Zelda editions consoles (the 3DS are even hackable!). Guess how many moneys I can get for these? More than I paid for them new. 

Limited consoles are useful and good, if there is a reason for the limitation. Most of the covers are nice paint jobs, but nowhere near a reason why they should be limited in any way. As the world is going more and more towards mass customization, Nintendo should jump the band wagon and do just that. Locally customizable consoles. I'd pay a bit extra for a custom shell design, especially if it wasn't supply oriented. It would kill the scalpers as there would be no shortage and it would still keep collector's value since you can always store your custom console away from external damage..


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 28, 2015)

The amiibo thing is just something that happens with toys in general. The whole distribution system is just fucked up.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 28, 2015)

DJPlace said:


> IMO nintendo's going wind up like sega.


Nintendo isn't pumping out game consoles every year, unlike what Sega did.


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 28, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Nintendo isn't pumping out game consoles every year, unlike what Sega did.


Not to mention that Sega went pretty much bankrupt after the Dreamcast while Nintendo has enough money to produce enough amiibos to make it a national currency.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 28, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Not to mention that Sega went pretty much bankrupt after the Dreamcast while Nintendo has enough money to produce enough amiibos to make it a national currency.


 
Oh, now I understand. So Marth is a commemorative coin I suppose, that explains everything.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 1, 2015)

I hate to burst bubbles here, but those calling out Ryu as bitching over plastic toys that Nintendo didn't anticipate as being too popular to keep up with demand, need have a quick reality check. 

Have you seen Nintendo stock of AMIIBO at stores? As someone who works logistics at target, let me tell you how the scarcity works. 

We got a shipment in of wave 3, which included, for an ENTRE STORE:
4 toon links
4 shieks
64 BOWSERS
12 MORE MARIOS ON TOP OF THE ONES WE CANT GET RID OF
32 MORE PIKACHUS
18 Roaslinas, a fucking store exclusive, which btw, target has already been informed we will never receive a restock of. 

So you tell me, where the manufacturing/popularity factor is here, when Nintendo is perfectly capable of continually manufacturing hundreds of Marios and Links and Pikachus, and thinks it's only prudent to make 4 of a character like Shiek available, that we sometimes will never even see a restock of? 

And that is for Target. I cannot even imagine how Gamestop deals with this shit, especially considering the fact that, people will PRE-ORDER these items, which don't get manufactured until months later, and people will somehow LOSE their preorders of a lesser known character because there "weren't enough made?!" They weren't even made yet! If anything, you make available stock to meet those fucking demands, especially if people have a will to PAY for the item. 

Stores typically order enough of a product to meet preorder demand, that's how it works with fucking games, you're telling me the same can't be said for plastic figures? 

I'd love to see that explained, when I have never heard of an instance of a Disney Infinity character disappearing off of shelves due to the fact that they "can't meet demand."


----------



## Kippykip (Mar 1, 2015)

Am I the only one here that thinks amiibos are just a huge gimmick?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't been able to read the entire thread, but has anyone mentioned the west coast port strikes? Those have affected a lot of companies, not just Nintendo, which did lead to shortages for just about everything that was shipped via sea.


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 1, 2015)

jagerstaffel said:


> I haven't been able to read the entire thread, but has anyone mentioned the west coast port strikes? Those have affected a lot of companies, not just Nintendo, which did lead to shortages for just about everything that was shipped via sea.


 
Haha that was mentioned quite a few times both by me in the first post and in the thread.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Mar 1, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Haha that was mentioned quite a few times both by me in the first post and in the thread.


 
Aha, I see. It's really an unfortunate turn of events. I heard Honda was losing millions because their cars were sitting in the ports going nowhere


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Mar 1, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get my hands on a new 3ds and honestly, I don't think its worth anyones money yet anyway. There isn't even a game out in the us that is new 3ds exclusive. All your getting is a c stick and improved 3d which no one uses anyway. You dont even get a charger may I remind you. Honestly, I agree recently nintendo's business decisions have been mediocre a best, but also being honest, you can't do much of anything different with the new 3ds handheld currently, that you can't do with the old 3ds/3dsxl. My verdict is to at least wait for xenoblade chronicles until you buy one, so you don have to worry about shortages or having a use for it in general.


----------



## Doran754 (Mar 1, 2015)

I understand all of your issues/points. The only one that actually really irks me is their stupid online system and system transfer mess. As you pointed out, you can just log in on PSVita and bam! You've got access to your library. There is absolutely no excuse for Nintendo not to implement the same thing except damn laziness.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 1, 2015)

Kippykip said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks amiibos are just a huge gimmick?



No, I do too. I also own a Japanese N3DS. All of the points that were made in the OP really aren't anything. Limited Edition 3ds consoles having a shortage? Wat

The only thing that I have a problem with that isn't mentioned is region locking.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 1, 2015)

Despite all these things,  Nintendo still treats their western consumers far better than Sega. Where in the fuck is pso2!?


----------



## netovsk (Mar 1, 2015)

Which sony or microsoft product are people comparing amiibos to?


----------



## dariakyl (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm going to wait for the New Nintendo 3DS XL U Template Edition


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2015)

RichardLaughter_ said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on a new 3ds and honestly, I don't think its worth anyones money yet anyway. There isn't even a game out in the us that is new 3ds exclusive. All your getting is a c stick and improved 3d which no one uses anyway. You dont even get a charger may I remind you. Honestly, I agree recently nintendo's business decisions have been mediocre a best, but also being honest, you can't do much of anything different with the new 3ds handheld currently, that you can't do with the old 3ds/3dsxl. My verdict is to at least wait for xenoblade chronicles until you buy one, so you don have to worry about shortages or having a use for it in general.


 

The OS is snappy. That is a huge positive for me especially considering how bad Nintendo UI and OS has been previously.


----------



## purupuru (Mar 1, 2015)

jagerstaffel said:


> I haven't been able to read the entire thread, but has anyone mentioned the west coast port strikes? Those have affected a lot of companies, not just Nintendo, which did lead to shortages for just about everything that was shipped via sea.


I wonder the US port strike can be used to explain the shortage and subsequent skyrocketing of prices on certain items in Japan?


----------



## jagerstaffel (Mar 1, 2015)

purupuru said:


> I wonder the US port strike can be used to explain the shortage and subsequent skyrocketing of prices on certain items in Japan?


 
The port strikes affected both imports _and_ exports, so I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case. The west coast side of the shipping industry is a trillion dollar annual business, I hadn't realized how important sea based shipping was until now


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't know why Nintendo makes it so fucking hard for customers who want to buy their *NEWEST* amiibos to be such a hard task?! Infinity and Skylanders don't suffer from this bullshit yet the amiibos which are glorified Happy Meal toys end up being rare and scalpers take advantage of the situation.

They seriously need to get all of the new waves back in stock there's just no reason to have it OoP.



Kippykip said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks amiibos are just a huge gimmick?


 
I just buy some of them to have as collectible figures not to actually use them on games. So it depends whether it's gimmick or not.


----------



## Pawed (Mar 1, 2015)

Something that I still don't understand is why Nintendo didn't bundle a charger with the N3DSXL. If it's only $10, why not just bundle it and increase the price of the console itself? I'd assume Nintendo's reasoning is that the majority of the people that would buy a N3DSXL would already own a charger, but in my honest opinion, it is still better to bundle a charger since the owner can charge their new 3DS as well as their old 3DS simultaneously using two different chargers.

As for amiibos... I never really cared for them; I always thought they were just a gimmick to bring in more profit.


----------



## vayanui8 (Mar 1, 2015)

RichardLaughter_ said:


> I was lucky enough to get my hands on a new 3ds and honestly, I don't think its worth anyones money yet anyway. There isn't even a game out in the us that is new 3ds exclusive. All your getting is a c stick and improved 3d which no one uses anyway. You dont even get a charger may I remind you. Honestly, I agree recently nintendo's business decisions have been mediocre a best, but also being honest, you can't do much of anything different with the new 3ds handheld currently, that you can't do with the old 3ds/3dsxl. My verdict is to at least wait for xenoblade chronicles until you buy one, so you don have to worry about shortages or having a use for it in general.


I'd say it really depends on someone's situation. I've been looking to upgrade to an XL for a while now because they fit in my hands better, but there was no way I was going to put down $200 on something that I already had just bigger. As for the 3ds, while it was useless on the old models because of the specific angle you needed and the fact it hurt your eyes, it can actually be a useable feature on the new model. I'd definitely agree that people shouldn't just upgrade with no reason to, but its good for people who were waiting for an improved model to come out.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 1, 2015)

Pawed said:


> Something that I still don't understand is why Nintendo didn't bundle a charger with the N3DSXL. If it's only $10, why not just bundle it and increase the price of the console itself? I'd assume Nintendo's reasoning is that the majority of the people that would buy a N3DSXL would already own a charger, but in my honest opinion, it is still better to bundle a charger since the owner can charge their new 3DS as well as their old 3DS simultaneously using two different chargers.
> 
> As for amiibos... I never really cared for them; I always thought they were just a gimmick to bring in more profit.


 
Why spending additional plastics, metals and other scarce materials when you may already have an adapter... They are Eco-friendly... yeah, right.

Also, I give a shit about the original AC adapters for 3DS, they should have gone the USB way long ago, I ditched my old adapter and turned it into fire for good after buying a 3DS->USB cable that I can use with any standard USB phone charger (or even plugged to a computer).


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a very good article about "Nintendo's madness". It has lots of candid info from Iwata in it. A good read. They may not have as much of a 'problem' as we think. They are not as narrow minded towards only gamers as Sony and MS . They are more broad minded in general. Just my $.02.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/27/deconstructing-nintendo/

-vm


----------



## VMM (Mar 2, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> You can have it in any color you want...As long as it's black. (And that red no one wants  )


 

I want that red N3DS XL really bad,  I'd even preffer it compared to MM or MH ones,
not that those are bad, but since I had a flame red 3DS I''ve grown fond of this kind of color.
I never seen a Metallic Red N3DS XL but it remembers me of the Flame Red 3DS.
I'll wait to see one live before buying one, and I'll probably pick one by June/July,
but if nothing really interesting comes this year I think my choice is already made.


----------



## VMM (Mar 2, 2015)

emigre said:


> The OS is snappy. That is a huge positive for me especially considering how bad Nintendo UI and OS has been previously.


 
You probably don't have a lot of digital games or use a New 3DS.
With my 3DS it takes some seconds just to load the icons for the games I have,
it's preety pathetic considering how simple this interface is.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 2, 2015)

VMM said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > The OS is snappy. That is a huge positive for me especially considering how bad Nintendo UI and OS has been previously.
> ...


 
To say truth, the Vita mask the loading with the slow boot that has while the 3DS boots directly to the menu.
That being said, if you compare both OSs the Vita live area gives a million of kicks in the ass to the 3DS OS. is responsive, has multi-tasking, can take in-game screenshots, you can personalize with your own pictures, even the battery last longer while sleeping.

I wanted the New 3DS XS and what did Nintendo?? crush my dream.
the XS has the perfect size, is like the DSi of this generation.


----------



## roastable (Mar 2, 2015)

Ironically, their abysmal transfer system is one of the main reasons I'm not planning on updating to the New 3DS.

I was initially keen on updating to the new system from my original in order to gain access to online features as I like having the NinjaHax compatible firmware. Needing to connect online however, I'd have to update my system and lose the exploit.

Even if it weren't for this, was Nintendo not thinking about how a lot of consumers actually upgrade? In Nintendo's eyes, upgrading requires owning two consoles at once, even if temporarily. I don't think I'm wrong in thinking that casual consumers would logically sell the original system first in order to gain money to buy the new one. Can Nintendo seriously not see the problem there?

May I also mention as a side note that SSB 3DS bricked my system on the weekend of release, prompting me to have to send it in for repairs that cost me about three quarters the price of a new console?


----------



## Obveron (Mar 2, 2015)

Never in the history of gaming have I cared for something less than Amiibo. Why is this popular? To buy a doll and import it into your game? i'm opposed to any sort of collectible "pay to win" concept. Monster Cards? No thanks, how is it fair to be at an advantage because you bought more cards?!

Anything you have to buy to improve your choice in a competitive games is crap. Any cash grab of the collectible type is fine for the suckers, but I don't want to see it in my game. Yes I understand the Amiibo options in SSB and MK8 aren't exactly pay to win. But it's just a matter of time before we see it.  I can't even imagine the next big Pokemon game and the hoards of Amiibos.
Even if it's not pay to win, if a big portion game development is going into to content that is only available if you have the right dolls, then I feel like a big portion of the $60 game isn't really open to me unless I own those dolls. It's a horrible trend in gaming, and I wish consumers would reject it. Obviously that's not happening. Skylanders and Amiibos are both bringing in tons of cash. People are paying big bucks for a couples cents worth of plastic molds.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 2, 2015)

Obveron said:


> Never in the history of gaming have I cared for something less than Amiibo. Why is this popular? To buy a doll and import it into your game? i'm opposed to any sort of collectible "pay to win" concept. Monster Cards? No thanks, how is it fair to be at an advantage because you bought more cards?!
> 
> Anything you have to buy to improve your choice in a competitive games is crap. Any cash grab of the collectible type is fine for the suckers, but I don't want to see it in my game. Yes I understand the Amiibo options in SSB and MK8 aren't exactly pay to win. But it's just a matter of time before we see it. I can't even imagine the next big Pokemon game and the hoards of Amiibos.
> Even if it's not pay to win, if a big portion game development is going into to content that is only available if you have the right dolls, then I feel like a big portion of the $60 game isn't really open to me unless I own those dolls. It's a horrible trend in gaming, and I wish consumers would reject it. Obviously that's not happening. Skylanders and Amiibos are both bringing in tons of cash. People are paying big bucks for a couples cents worth of plastic molds.


The amiibos are entirely optional and they don't really improve or make the game much better than it already is.

Only for titles like, Mario Party 10 then it does actually do a lot in the sense it unlocks a mode that's "amiibo Party" which are only acessible with selected amiibos.

The amiibos I have are just for display.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2015)

Am I the only one who finds it funny that people say or act like Nintendo is the only one having trouble while having the mindset that Sony and Microsoft are automatically so much more perfect, better off, and never had nor ever will make a single mistake?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Am I the only one who finds it funny that people say or act like Nintendo is the only one having trouble while having the mindset that Sony and Microsoft are automatically so much more perfect, better off, and never had nor ever will make a single mistake?


 
They make mistakes but learn from them quickly.

Microsoft: Kinect is doing amazing, let's bundle K2.0 it with all the Xboners!!!
Gamers: Kinect is for casual scum, shove all those K2.0 in your ass.
Microsoft: We will make a Xboner bundle without K2.0.

Sony: PS2 sold like cure to cancer, let's price the PS3 at $$$$$$$599.99 US Dollars.
Gamers: What did you just said?!?!?!?!
Sony: And the price for the PS4 iiiss....... $399.99 US Dollars.

Nintendo: And this is the Wii U Gamepad, have fun.
Gamers: Why is this shit mandatory?? I want to turn it off!!!!
Nintendo: Huh, did you said something??


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Nintendo: And this is the Wii U Gamepad, have fun.
> Gamers: Why is this shit mandatory?? I want to turn it off!!!!
> Nintendo: Huh, did you said something??


 
Strangest thing is that something as essential as accessing the Settings requires the fuckin' GamePad for it. IT'S THE GOD DAMN SETTINGS FOR FUCKS SAKES!!


----------



## vbkun (Mar 2, 2015)

I *really* feel like manifesting my disapointment on the size option with new 3ds.

Got a 3ds XL, and damn, I hate it. I never had a console I disliked so my in my entire life. Resolution is ugly, the size/weight distribution/dpad position makes it horrid for playing dpad based games (it's ok for analog games but that's it).

Unluckly I liked the 3d *a lot*, and was allways in doubt about gettin a regular and selling my XL due the 3d.

When I made my mind 'ok let's sell this huge brick' -> new 3ds gets anounced: "ok maybe this will get the better 3d in the non-XL model. let's wait  yeay \o/ <3"

And now "Ow no.... you really don't really want the regular" they tel me ¬¬

I feel like I'm in some sortta statistics' table displaying how nintendo lost costumers by segmenting market.

Gladly I moved on and found a happier land with vita where my hands don't get cramps, got a bit load of 3rd party games and near 0 shovelware, and, most importantly, I don't go nuts over "omg should i get the regular? should I keep the huge brick? should I wait for the *new and improoved model*? Should I import the japanese version and force myself to resume my japanese studies? now woot ?_?". Talk about segmentation catapulting a costumer straight to the adversaries :|.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 2, 2015)

vbkun said:


> I *really* feel like manifesting my disapointment on the size option with new 3ds.
> 
> Got a 3ds XL, and damn, I hate it. I never had a console I disliked so my in my entire life. Resolution is ugly, the size/weight distribution/dpad position makes it horrid for playing dpad based games (it's ok for analog games but that's it).
> 
> ...


 
Buy European. Problem solved. Anyway buying games in Brazil should probably be a headache like in Argentina even if you try to buy American games (overpriced as fuck).
But I am with you on the Vita solution, and as always FUCK REGION LOCKING (note to Nintendo).


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2015)

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/03/03/nintendo-explains-why-re-releasing-amiibo-is-hard

To sum up this article, Amiibo's are apparantly hard to make, and 3 rare Amiibo's are going to be re-released in Japan in May. 
Villager, Little Mac, and Captain Falcon. Absolutely no word if they'll come to America at all. 

Also interesting is the further emphasis of the future of AMIIBO cards, they also outline that they probably won't re-release unpopular AMIIBO.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 3, 2015)

i looked up about the "Console locked" downloads and most Nintendo reps on the forums give the answer to [paraphrasing]

"We don't want game sharing or pirating via account sharing at all"

*waits for GW N3DS update* 

*pops in MicroSD card*

Boots to EmuNAND *here's your "system transfer!*

and this is why I don't buy eShop games.......


----------



## VMM (Mar 4, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Am I the only one who finds it funny that people say or act like Nintendo is the only one having trouble while having the mindset that Sony and Microsoft are automatically so much more perfect, better off, and never had nor ever will make a single mistake?


 

Sakitoshi put it very well, the difference is that Sony and MS learn from their mistakes and do things focusing on what the consumer would like or want.
Nintendo do the things they want to, if the consumer likes, good, if not they simply ignore.

The amount of unpopular actions they pulled off in this generation is too damn high:

Limited Demo usage
Region Loc
No account system
No chargers included in 3DS XL and New 3DS versions
Terrible filters in VC with no option for button remap on 3DS
Not selling games that are already made like Zelda Four Swords and GBA VC for 3DS titles
Not been able to use the WiiU Pro Controller on Wii games, even the ones that used Classic Controller(Pro)
Most of these seem to be pure stubbborness, which makes most gamers, even loyal fans go mad and see the enterprise with bad eyes.
If there was a good reasoning behind their actions I'm pretty sure there would'nt be so mad with them.


----------

